#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  microprocessor viva questions

## abhijith augustine

What is a Microprocessor?
•Microprocessor is a CPU fabricated on a single chip, program-controlled device, which fetches the instructions from memory, decodes and executes the instructions.





  Similar Threads: Electronics Devices And Circuits Viva Questions - Quiz Questions - PDF Download MatLab Viva Questions -Quiz Questions-Viva Notes PDF Download Information Security Viva Questions -Quiz Questions-Viva Notes PDF Download Microprocessor and Microcontroller viva doc Linear IC Applications Viva Questions -Quiz Questions-Viva Notes PDF Download

----------


## hafa786

You can use it easily with the help of processor.

----------

